# Good EXIF plug in for Windows 7



## pony (Feb 20, 2010)

I got a new laptop and switched to Windows 7 and no longer have an EXIF viewer.
Does it matter what plugin I use? Anyone have a recommendation?
Thanks


----------



## clbd39 (Feb 20, 2010)

firefox + exif plugin?does that work for you? that's what i use

or opanda


----------



## chammer (Feb 20, 2010)

i use FxIF under firefox no matter the OS. works great.


----------



## bahandi (Feb 20, 2010)

Google Chrome does extensions (plug ins) and has an exif reader. Not the best exif extension, but it does the job.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Feb 21, 2010)

chammer said:


> i use FxIF under firefox no matter the OS. works great.



Thank you!

I updated Firefox a day or two ago and EXIF Viewer wasn't compatible, FxIF works great :thumbup:


----------



## pony (Feb 21, 2010)

FattyMcJ said:


> chammer said:
> 
> 
> > i use FxIF under firefox no matter the OS. works great.
> ...



Yep, thanks much!


----------



## dyyylan (Feb 21, 2010)

opanda is great as well if you're not looking at pictures in a browser


----------



## Overread (Feb 21, 2010)

Opera internet browser -- it has a built in EXIF reader without the need for plugins


----------

